# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > Raspberry Pi >  اتصال سنسور اثر انگشت fs88 به raspberry pi 3

## hosseinghaheri

سلام خدمت همه ی دوستان.
من میخوام یک سنسور اثرانگشت funtronic fs88 را به raspberrt pi3 وصل کنم و در صورت مجاز بودن اثر انگشت یک پایه  خروجی را روشن کنم.
حالا به نظرتتون از چه سیستم عاملی برای رسپبری استفاده کنم بهتره؟ noobs , win10 ؟؟؟
همچنین از چه زبونی برای برنامه نویسی استفاده کنم؟ پایتون؟ سی؟ یا اگه بشه php? 
چطوری از طریق api با سنسور ارتباط بر قرار کنم؟
ممنون میشم یکم توضیح بدید.

----------


## MariaInept

همکاری میان لنوو، اینتل، پیپال و سیناپتیکس میتواند نویدبخش فناوریهای پویش اسکن، برای انجام پرداختهای آنلاین از طریق کامپیوترهای لنوو باشد و بهزودی اثر انگشت جایگزین گذرواژه برای پرداختهای آنلاین خواهد شد. :)

----------

